# How do YOU put your horse down?



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for the disturbing post, but I am looking to gain some knowledge in this aspect of horse ownership. My horse will be pts in a few days and as this is the first horse I have had to put down all by myself, I know absolutely nothing on the subject. I would love to read what everyone on here does in this situation to help me understand the ins and outs of putting a horse down. 
I have planned to have it done using chemical euthanasia (growing up we used guns, but my parents always did that when I wasn't around, and I know I could never watch anyone shoot my horse). As we are not allowed to bury him on site, he will need to be incinerated due to all the medications coursing through his body. There is a place an hour away that can do this, so I have decided to euth him inside the trailer (as we don't have the equipment to load a body). I plan to get him heavily sedated and get him to lay down before admining the shot so he doesn't crash to the ground (as that looks horrible) or damage the trailer. Then have the body transported to the college for disposal (they have all the proper unloading equipment there). 
Is this what you guys would do in my situation, or am I missing something or doing it wrong?
This is a very difficult decision, but I am trying to stay as logical as possible through all this, then I will grieve once its over. Its very hard to stay happy and upbeat around him. Every time I see him I want to cry, but that makes him upset, and he's so weak and in pain that I don't want to add to that. I really stepped back and looked at him yesterday, then remembered what he used to be like up until four months ago. The change is upsetting and made me burst into tears. My fun-loving, playful, strong baby has become a depressed, listless soul with constant pain. His hip bones are sticking out, his coat is ratty, his belly is so bloated, and his ears are almost always floppy. My vet wants us to keep going and try to cure him (she told me yesterday), but I just can't continue to see him like this day after day. He's not happy, and doesn't want to fight anymore. I feel awful as he's still so young, and had so much potential and a great heart, but in my heart I know I'm doing the right thing. He doesn't know why he hurts, or when it will ever stop. All he knows is that he feels awful. We have him on 4grams of bute, which is helping a tiny bit, but he's declining by the day. The second I find someone able to trailer, he will be put down. 
Sorry for the story, but it really helped to get everything out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are having to do this. 

I take my horses to the vet college and lead them in alive. The vet students then tranquilize the horse and let them get very sleepy and relaxed, frequently the horse just lays down and goes to sleep. Then they give an overdose of anesthesia and the horse just goes. It's still not easy to watch and I bawl everytime I have to put a horse down, but it sure beats letting them suffer. The vet college here takes care of all the disposal of the body in the fee for the euthanasia. The students always offer to cut off the tail hair and braid it up and mail it to you in a month or so, when things aren't quite so raw.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It's an ugly subject but one that has to be dealt with.

I have sent two late 20's Fellas and a 4-yo with a broken leg on to their ancestors.

It's ugly, I don't care how prepared you are or it catches you off guard.

They were all euthanized by using anesthetic that knocks a horse out for surgeries, etc. Except they were all overdosed. My dogs have been "sent on" the same way.

Mine were all at home.

I keep hearing from others that euthansia is not pretty if the horse isn't ready to go. I asked my vet (vets have varying opinions) and his thought is the horse does not know its heart is going to stop when it's over-dosed with anesthetic.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The only time we've encountered this situation thus far was when DD had her riding accident this spring - in that situation, chemical euthanasia was not an option, she was put down using a bullet.
In an emergency situation, I will use whatever is the most effective and timely method available. In a situation where it is a planned/controlled thing, though, I will use chemical euthanasia and it will, preferably, be done here at home in the setting that is most comfortable for our girls so that it can be as peaceful as possible. Honestly, it just comes down to what the specific situation would be that requires the decision - there is a plan A, B, C, etc for each possible situation. My ultimate focus for any situation will always be what will be as quick and merciful as possible for the horse in question.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am blessed that I have not had to deal with this yet. But from everything I have read and heard from others, a bullet placed well is the fastest method. 

My only thought about your sad situation (and I am very sorry) would be the amount of space available to you within the trailer. If it's a 2 horse, I can imagine it might be very difficult to get to the right part of the horse, especially if there is a complication. 

If you are stuck using a 2 horse, I think I would consider doing it on a tarp outside the trailer and pulling it in. 

Your vet has probably encountered this before though, have a good talk with them - or through email if that is easier to get the words out. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got a phone call from a farmer who said he is able to pick the horse up, trailer him out to his farm, shoot him, and bury him properly. He said he's put down quite a few of his horses in the past with no issues. He would be able to come out as soon as tomorrow morning. I hate the thought of him being put down at a strange place, and without me, but I'm worried that it might take days before I find someone who can trailer him during the week (this guys busy, and only available tomorrow). 
What would you guys do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that's a decision that only you can make. Personally I would go with the horse and be there - but I understand not wanting to do that.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have not had to deal with this on my own. The last horse we had put down was over 10yrs ago. I was young so my mom wouldnt let me be there. 
I have a friend who was a vet tech for many years. And she can tell you some stories of horses being put down. She said she would never have one put down chemically. She has the ol farmer where we board shoot them. She said it is a much easier way to do it. 
But I dont know that I could let my horse get shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Believe me when I say that I take no joy in reading this post and responding to it.

Over the years, I've had to put down a few horses. You know it's for the best but it still rips a hole in your heart. Mine were tranquilized and then given the overdose of barbituate/anastetic. It was all over quite quickly. My husband was a great help to me as he stayed with them to the end as I was off in a corner bawling my eyes out. 

To be very honest, I'm concerned about the farmer business. How did he find out about your situation? Are you absolutely sure he would do what he says and not something else? If I were you, I think I would want to be present when it's done to be sure it's done properly or else stick with the vet route.

Again, Gothic, I am so sorry it has come to this.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

A bullet is a little difficult for the squeamish, but when done by someone who knows what they are doing it is instant. I watched a horse being put down in this way by a veterinarian and was very impressed. We lead the horse out to an area where we had pre-dug a hole, the vet shot her and she crumpled. There was no fear, no stress, minimal pain. She was alive one second and dead the next. Before seeing it myself I was very skeptical, but after having witnessed it I would say it is a viable alternative to chemical euthanasia, especially if chemical euthanasia is cost prohibitive.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I have yet to put down a horse, or even a cat for that matter.. but when that horrid day comes, I plan on calling the vet out. Our family dog is getting up there.. and we're pretty sure he's mostly deaf, and the thought crosses my mind a fair bit. He's been a part of our family since I was five so it'll be hard.

My uncle used to breed Quarter Horses, and I'm not sure if this was a one time deal or what he did for all his horses when it came their time.. but he bawled his eyes out. He had a young stallion who he had raised since birth, and one day, TJ (I think that was his name anyways) broke his leg in the pasture. My uncle had no choice but to shoot him, and my mom still says that it's the only time she's ever seen him cry so much. This was over twenty years ago, he doesn't own horses anymore.

No matter what your choice, I'm sorry that you're facing such a decision.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I will tell the farmer its a go ahead when he calls back, and as hard as it will be, I'll make sure I'm there so I know everything was done properly. This guy heard from a friend that I needed to put my horse down, so he offered to do it for just the cost of trailering. He sounded like a very sweet man when we spoke on the phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Chemical euthanasia is not always easy or peaceful. My dog was unconscious and at the vets office when he was put to sleep with a needle. 

Now is probably not the time to talk about the horrors that can happen, but it did happen to my poor baby. A bullet is not an option for a dog of mine, but as it is available for horses, I would certainly choose that option.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

It will be hard to watch but when the pain of the loss isn't so raw you will be glad that you were there for him to see it through to the end. It's just as important to be there for the bad times as it is the good times.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

gothicangel69 said:


> I think I will tell the farmer its a go ahead when he calls back, and as hard as it will be, I'll make sure I'm there so I know everything was done properly. This guy heard from a friend that I needed to put my horse down, so he offered to do it for just the cost of trailering. He sounded like a very sweet man when we spoke on the phone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He sounds like a good man who cares about animal welfare. 
If there is anything you want, like the tail, make sure he knows about it now so you don't have to remember when the time comes. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I too have never had to have a horse put down, but I am glad I read this thread because now I have knowledge and I will probably do it differently than I thought I would have when the time comes. I am sorry you are having to face this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I have had a horse injected and another shot. With hindsight I wish I had worn ear defenders as the sound of the shot rang in my ears all day as I was holding the lead rope.

If I was doing it again (as no doubt I will as I tend to keep my horses for their long lives) I would choose to have the horse slaughterer come to my house and shoot the horse in my yard as before (he then takes the body away).

So sorry you are having to go through this:-(


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

A bullet (or captive bolt) by someone experienced or chemical euthanasia are both very good and humane options, and I would be comfortable with either for my boy when the time comes. I am sorry you are having to make this decision- it is never something easy on the heart, even when it is the right thing to do. For a horse, doing it in a trailer, or in the field by their grave are both very common and very viable options- harsh as it may be, the sheer size of horses make practical considerations a much bigger issue than when one has to euthanize a dog or cat.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. This is a very painful decision. Everything is set up for tomorrow afternoon. I will be driving up behind him (its an hour away), and be there for the whole thing, although I probably won't watch the actual shot. Me being there should help keep him relaxed, and I'm really glad that I will be able to have him buried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you. I have kept up with your tough situation in the other thread and I just wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I know I will be faced with the same decision for my horse someday and I can only imagine your pain.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

My heart is breaking as well. We are having a farewell party for him at the barn this evening and he is being spoiled with lots of love and mushy treats. My friends have been amazing through all this, and so has everyone on here. I know my friend will offer to come with me tomorrow, but I think its a journey I have to make alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

So sorry you are going through this. I am glad the farmer will take care of him on his farm for you. I just did have my 3o yr old gelding put down chemically about a month ago and it was tough to do. I know it was best for him, but I hated having to do it. This vet was very good at it and Joe just folded up and went down, No struggle or crashing down. I would have had him shot, but I don't know anybody I would trust to do it here where I now live. Hauled his body to our old home place to bury him.

I feel it is the last kindness I can do for a loyal companion who is suffering. Yes, I do cry because I will miss them.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have had to put two horses down. 

My old pony's euthinasia was planned. We had a local farmer come over and dig the hole, and had an appointment set up with the vet. Unfortunately there was a bit of difficulty with the injection and my pony didn't react well to the drug. When it was over, we buried him and it is a comfort having his grave right there in the pasture. 

With the other horse, it was an emergency situation and he was in too much pain to wait for the vet. My brother is a hunter and knows exactly where to shoot an animal to kill them instantly (getting someone who knows what they're doing is VERY important). I was thankful he was there and was willing and able to do the deed. Unfortunately it was in the dead of winter and the only option available to us was to drag his body out in the back 40 and leave it there. I still feel very sad that we weren't able to bury him.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I just want to come through the computer and give you a great big {hug} - I am so very sorry that you are having to make this decision, but you have done so in such a wonderful way and are giving your faithful companion the very best passing you can. Please be safe tomorrow - I know you want to make the journey alone, understandable, just be sure that you are okay to drive after, give yourself time if needed and/or be ready to call a friend if you find that is what you need. Many, many {hugs}


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you thought about giving him to someone who can afford to take care of him, I have seen in all your other posts that you have been offered?


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Have you thought about giving him to someone who can afford to take care of him, I have seen in all your other posts that you have been offered?


If he isn't being put down for medical reasons, I would definitely look into giving him to someone who can afford to take care of him. That is the most humane thing to do, honestly. 

Hell, I would take him if you just can't afford him anymore and you are close enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

gothicangel69 said:


> I just got a phone call from a farmer who said he is able to pick the horse up, trailer him out to his farm, shoot him, and bury him properly. He said he's put down quite a few of his horses in the past with no issues. He would be able to come out as soon as tomorrow morning. I hate the thought of him being put down at a strange place, and without me, but I'm worried that it might take days before I find someone who can trailer him during the week (this guys busy, and only available tomorrow).
> What would you guys do?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd let the farmer do it.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Spotted said:


> Have you thought about giving him to someone who can afford to take care of him, I have seen in all your other posts that you have been offered?


I'm sorry, this brings to mind an episode of Animal Cops Houston (I have way too much time on my hands) where somebody was going to put down this OLD mare with no teeth and a myriad of other problems. Then this bleeding heart chick decided the mare just needed hay and she would be 100% better without a vet check or anything. Long story short, the Houston SPCA ended up seizing her and if I remember correctly euthanized her anyway because she just couldn't keep weight. This translated not only into a much longer time of suffering for the mare because the first owner wasn't _trusted _by the bleeding heart to make a proper decision for the mare, but a heck of a lot of time and resources spent on seizing, attaining custody from the courts, vets, farriers and feed on a horse that really didn't have a chance anyway and had been with a person who was willing to put a quick end to the suffering already. (I know the Houston SPCA is not tax payer funded, but they still have limited funds and personnel that, it could be argued, could have well been better used on other animals that did not have people that cared enough to end their suffering.)

Let the owner make her decision. At least she cares and is ending his suffering. There are plenty of young, healthy, viable horses languishing in rescues, stock yards, BLM facilities and people's back yards that needs homes that to try to make this owner feel like s*** for making a _responsible _decision is ridiculous. You want to help animals. Great, go help an animal that doesn't have anybody who will even try to help it. Don't torment a responsible owner, who has been working diligently from the beginning to make this guy’s body and life better and possibly turn her (I’m assuming) into somebody who feels they have to second guess every responsible decision they make simply because _somebody, *anybody*_ else could’ve should’ve would’ve done or been able to do more. Let her grieve in peace and rest in the knowledge that not only did she give him a fighting chance but she cared enough to know when it was time to end his suffering and labored over the best way to do so.

Ok, now I'm rambling....

OP-Please know that I am truly sorry that even with your best efforts you were unsuccessful in getting your boy healthy. I admire your strength and resolve to do what's right by him, even if it means making that hard decision when he is so young. Not only do you care about him now, but you cared about him when he was in the poor shape he was in before he found you. You took the time to show him that someone cared and gave him another year of at least some good days. Now you are taking the ultimate step in caring for him and stopping his pain, once and for all. Grieve the loss of his life and love but be thankful that you were willing and able to experience it from the beginning.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

doubleopi said:


> I'm sorry, this brings to mind an episode of Animal Cops Houston (I have way too much time on my hands) where somebody was going to put down this OLD mare with no teeth and a myriad of other problems. Then this bleeding heart chick decided the mare just needed hay and she would be 100% better without a vet check or anything. Long story short, the Houston SPCA ended up seizing her and if I remember correctly euthanized her anyway because she just couldn't keep weight. This translated not only into a much longer time of suffering for the mare because the first owner wasn't _trusted _by the bleeding heart to make a proper decision for the mare, but a heck of a lot of time and resources spent on seizing, attaining custody from the courts, vets, farriers and feed on a horse that really didn't have a chance anyway and had been with a person who was willing to put a quick end to the suffering already. (I know the Houston SPCA is not tax payer funded, but they still have limited funds and personnel that, it could be argued, could have well been better used on other animals that did not have people that cared enough to end their suffering.)
> 
> Let the owner make her decision. At least she cares and is ending his suffering. There are plenty of young, healthy, viable horses languishing in rescues, stock yards, BLM facilities and people's back yards that needs homes that to try to make this owner feel like s*** for making a _responsible _decision is ridiculous. You want to help animals. Great, go help an animal that doesn't have anybody who will even try to help it. Don't torment a responsible owner, who has been working diligently from the beginning to make this guy’s body and life better and possibly turn her (I’m assuming) into somebody who feels they have to second guess every responsible decision they make simply because _somebody, *anybody*_ else could’ve should’ve would’ve done or been able to do more. Let her grieve in peace and rest in the knowledge that not only did she give him a fighting chance but she cared enough to know when it was time to end his suffering and labored over the best way to do so.
> 
> ...


From what I understand the vet wanted to treat for ulcers, and pull a tooth. which is very common in horses. Someone offered do that for the horse, because the Op doesn't want to. This horse is 4 years old.
But thanks for the story about animal cops. how is having a party grieving


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm very sorry for what you are going through. 

:hug:

I know the feeling because I had to put my horse down just over a month ago. So it's still very fresh. 

My parents helped me out a lot with the process. Then came to pick him up and take him back to the farm. I had a local vet come out to euthanize him in the pasture, and then my dad buried him in the pasture with our payloader. I said goodbye to him when my parents picked him up, and I saved a large piece of his tail to keep. I cried enough not even being to witness it (I really didn't want to remember him that way) and I am very lucky my parents did that for me.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In the UK we are lucky because there are always Fo Hunt kennels around and they will come (for a fee) and shoot the horse and take it away. 
They use a humane killer, not a captive bolt, and it is very quick and clean. 

Having a horse put down is never easy and I look on it that I have given that animal a good life and a good death.

I will not pass a horse on when it cannot do the job it was meant for and is getting on in years. You never know what has happened to them.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do understand where the people are coming from who are saying to keep trying. I love this guy more than anything, and it was a very tough decision to make. Unfortunately, he would need at least another $7000 of treatment to 'possibly' fix all his issues. (On top of the approx 2000 already spent). Removing a cheek tooth in such a young horse is a risky procedure to start with and is not 100% guaranteed that it would fix it. Then add on top of that his resistant worms and the damage they caused, his compromised immune system, white line disease, and his recent cough\wheeze. My poor guys body seems to be slowly shutting down and giving up. We've been trying to fix his health issues for over a year now, and everytime we fix something, another issue pops up. He has just been so badly damaged from the care at his previous home, and from being starved at just a critical time in his life. 
If anyone who doubts my decision had been with him through this past year, I think they would change their minds. Why would I pass him on to someone who would have to put him through more pain, spend a fortune, and 'possibly' be able to fix his issues? The offers to take him were very kind, but I believe the money is better spent helping a horse which has a better prognosis of recovery. While my decision is heartbreaking, I know I'm making the right choice, and it hurts to see people questioning my decision when I am only trying to do what is best for my boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spotted said:


> how is having a party grieving


When people die they have a wake, which is nothing more than a huge party. How is that any different than what the OP did, other than the horse isn't yet gone? It was a celebration of his life, not a 'Whoo hoo! We're so glad you're gonna be dead soon!' party. You honestly don't understand the difference, or is it your mission just to be callous?

It's NOT your horse, you DON'T get to make the decisions, and you have NO idea what the OP has been through both emotionally and financially. If you're so darned sure you can save him, go get him and start throwing money at him. Otherwise, you berating the OP for not doing enough simply has no place in this discussion.

Gothic, you're his owner and if you say it's time, then it is. From the sounds if it, your horse agrees. The naysayers and armchair quarterbacks are always going to be around, but don't let them get to you.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Often the un informed and illogical cringe at using a gun because it is loud and scary, but properly done it is as humane a way as any. 
For me putting down a horse is an extremely private affair. My horse, my problem, my duty to take care of. Doesnt make it any less painful though. Best to arrange to have a friend just come over and get you afterwards, take you to lunch or dinner.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi 
Gothic you know your horse and you don't rush in to decisions. The decision you have arrived at through careful consideration is the right one. My only thoughts on this topic are that regardless of the method make sure the horse is a few feet from the hole. I hate going out to euthanize horses and having the owners stand the horse right next to the hole. They think the horse will just fall into the hole. It much more likely that the horse is going to fall and take the doctor or myself or the owner with it into the hole. Then we would be stuck under 1200 pound animal at the bottom of a 10 foot hole. I would also say that if you are really attached the the horse you don't be there. I think owners should be there with their dogs and cats but horses being euthanized can be really difficult to watch. It takes a lot of owners by surprise no matter how well forewarned they are.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> When people die they have a wake, which is nothing more than a huge party. How is that any different than what the OP did, other than the horse isn't yet gone? It was a celebration of his life, not a 'Whoo hoo! We're so glad you're gonna be dead soon!' party. You honestly don't understand the difference, or is it your mission just to be callous?
> 
> It's NOT your horse, you DON'T get to make the decisions, and you have NO idea what the OP has been through both emotionally and financially. If you're so darned sure you can save him, go get him and start throwing money at him. Otherwise, you berating the OP for not doing enough simply has no place in this discussion.
> 
> Gothic, you're his owner and if you say it's time, then it is. From the sounds if it, your horse agrees. The naysayers and armchair quarterbacks are always going to be around, but don't let them get to you.


Because this is worth repeating!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

gothicangel69 said:


> I do understand where the people are coming from who are saying to keep trying. I love this guy more than anything, and it was a very tough decision to make. Unfortunately, he would need at least another $7000 of treatment to 'possibly' fix all his issues. (On top of the approx 2000 already spent). Removing a cheek tooth in such a young horse is a risky procedure to start with and is not 100% guaranteed that it would fix it. Then add on top of that his resistant worms and the damage they caused, his compromised immune system, white line disease, and his recent cough\wheeze. My poor guys body seems to be slowly shutting down and giving up. We've been trying to fix his health issues for over a year now, and everytime we fix something, another issue pops up. He has just been so badly damaged from the care at his previous home, and from being starved at just a critical time in his life.
> If anyone who doubts my decision had been with him through this past year, I think they would change their minds. Why would I pass him on to someone who would have to put him through more pain, spend a fortune, and 'possibly' be able to fix his issues? The offers to take him were very kind, but I believe the money is better spent helping a horse which has a better prognosis of recovery. While my decision is heartbreaking, I know I'm making the right choice, and it hurts to see people questioning my decision when I am only trying to do what is best for my boy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Didn't realise it costs $7000.00 to fix him up. I'm sure you know whats best. Take care. Best wishes


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thinking about you today. Hoping you are doing ok.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. We're on our way now. He loaded up into the trailer with no issues. We should be there in an hour. He got an extra meal of grain right before leaving, and tons of apples and carrots. My friend and her boyfriend have come along so I don't have to drive. I'm actually quite glad to have them here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We always shoot any horse that needs to be put down. So far, they have all dropped like a rock and that was it.

I have personally seen 2 chemical euthanasias go terribly wrong. One, the Vet came to a friend's house for a bad colic. He did a belly tap that drained green. The horse had ruptured and there was only one thing to do. The horse went down and about 5 minutes later (after breathing intermitently) tried to get back up. He floundered, beat his head, thrashed so badly the Vet got hit by a front foot trying to get close enough to give another shot. I was horrified and sickened. I went to the people's house and got his deer rifle and shot the horse myself. I had nightmares for years.

Then, a neighbor's horse got hit on the highway in front of our house a couple years ago in the middle of the night. It had a shattered front leg and needed to be put down immediately. The sheriff assumed it was ours and woke us up. We identified it as the neighbor's horse. Neighbor called the Vet. Sheriff and husband both offered to shoot the poor horse to put it down. Neighbor insisted on having a Vet out. The Vet had the same thing happen as happened in the first horse. Sheriff had left to check on the lady that had hit the horse and had been taken to the hospital. Husband finally came home and got a rifle. Another horrendous memory of mine.

So, anything here gets shot. I do not want to be there so I go away for a while. I do not have the stomach for it, but would do it again if I HAD to. 

Husband has not been able to put down some of our old retired pets, so he and a cowboy friend of ours 'trade' dirty jobs. We have a hill about a 1/2 mile from the house that serves as the graveyard. Husband has also been able to kill a couple of coyotes that have come for the feast. Some have been really, really tough. We have an old crippled mare now that needs to be put down before winter and while she is still happy and fat.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Will be thinking of you, Gothic. You did the best you could, most of us understand that. *hugs*

As far as chemical euthanasia, there is a reason most animals are heavily sedated first. Sometimes things go wrong, for sure, but it isn't that common.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, things can/do go wrong no matter the method that is employed - many horses have had the unfortunate experience of having a poorly placed shot enter the sinuses rather than the brain, many horses may not have enough sedation to allow the chemical approach to be painless and quick. The best we can do is make the decision that feels right/best of ourselves and our horses and hope for the best. 
When the mare DD was riding this spring had to be put down there was a combination of factors that created a bad situation for her passing - one person who was on seen injected her with something (to this day, not sure what - but I suspect a stimulant/adrenalin) which took her from calm and relaxed to absolute frantic activity and panic. When they went to shoot her I was not there (I had had to take off after my daughter and her younger friend who had fled the scene when the panic happened) and I suspect that the shots were not properly placed as I was later told that it took three shots to drop her. At the time, I thought it was due to whatever she was injected with - however later things said by the person who shot her lead me to believe that he did not place the first two shots properly. What *should* have been a quick and easy death was most certainly not...and that breaks my heart.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

So Flash is gone now, and no longer in pain. I couldn't be there to watch, so the wonderful man led him away, while his wife invited us all in for coffee. I of course balled like a baby, but was very happy to have my friend there. She was very strong and didn't shed a tear as I know she was trying very hard to stay strong for me. He's buried right next to the wife's horse who was put down last year, and she is happy that he now has a friend laying next to him. She said she is getting a stone marker made up for him, and that I am allowed to come visit anytime. Apparently, every night she goes out and says goodnight to Bucky (her horse that died) and said she will make sure to say goodnight to Flash every night. I think he is in the best possible place, and I am very thankful to the man who performed the deed, as I know it was very hard for him. 
Apparently everything went smoothly. While I hate that I wasn't able to be there during his final moments, I don't think I would have been able to stand seeing him be shot so am glad I didn't stay to watch. I gave him a big hug, a kiss to the nose, and walked away. 
RIP Flash. You are now out of pain and can gallop freely over the rainbow bridge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Stay strong! I am shedding tears for you even though I believe you did the right thing. Its still hard! RIP Flash.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

That sounds like a good place with good people. Its hard situation to be in.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

RIP sweet Flash. I'm glad it all went smoothly. Hugs to you, Gothic. Were you able to take some of his tail as a keepsake?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP Flash.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

We to shoot ours when the time comes....I have heard WAY to many horror stories of the chemical euth. going horribly wrong. We usually haul them up to our mountain property and do it there....

Never easy.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was too upset when I got there, and forgot to get any hair but its ok. I don't need hair to remember him. I am in so much pain right now. I saw some blood on his halter when I got home, and I am quite traumatized by it. I was expecting to see some, but it just made it so clear that I would never see him again. I'm going to be taking a break from anything horse related for a while, and I'm not sure if I'll decide to get back into it. I promised my BO I would stay in touch (she invited me to all the events in town), but I just don't think I can keep that promise. I hope she understands, as she is a great friend and a caring person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure she will understand. What you are going through is rough. So many hugs, hun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for all you're going through. The farmer and his wife sound like wonderful loving people and I'm sure Flash knows you love him and did what was best x


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gothic, my deepest, most heartfelt condolences. I know what it's like to lay one to rest, and we're here for you any time you need to talk.

As I stated earlier in the thread, no one other than yourself knows how much time, tears, and money you spent on your boy trying to make him well. Unfortunately, it doesn't always work out, no matter how much we want it to.

Godspeed, Flash. Say hello for me to the little bay Arabian with the perpetually pinned ears. He's been at the Bridge five years now, and will be glad to show you around.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't believe a word you're saying, gothicangel69. Not on this or any other of your threads.
Anybody who wants to know more or wants to go off on me, please PM me.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I don't believe a word you're saying, gothicangel69. Not on this or any other of your threads.
> Anybody who wants to know more or wants to go off on me, please PM me.


Thanks Desert.....you should have been a PI


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ouch. I told myself to come back on here, hoping for some warm words, and instead I get that? I have been in tears all day. I finally bawled myself to sleep last night holding his saddle blanket. I had to reach into the bag, and haul out his bloody freaken halter to hang it up so it would dry and not mould (can't bring myself to wash the blood off yet)! How DARE you accuse me of telling lies! I am normally quite non-confrontational, but Flash has taught me to stand up for myself. I had to deal with a few idiots like you while trying to heal Flash, and learned to tell them where to go. Consider yourself told!

Sorry mods, I just couldn't help myself. I am just so distraught, angry, and upset right now and I don't know what to do. 

I appreciate everyone's kind words. I'm so lost without my boy. Looking after him has taken so much of my time for so long, that everything feels empty and wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

But you do have Kidder....since last year November.....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Karma will always bite liars, cheats and dishonest people in the backside......consider yourself bitten:evil:


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do not have Kidder, and don't know why you would think that? I have been looking for him for years as we grew up together until my family moved away. I found him for sale on kijiji last november, and had been thinking about buying him and selling Flash, but I made the painful decision that Flash needed my help more and let Kidder slip away again. 
Thank you for bringing up that painful memory. I see how this place is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Was it maybe because you didn't get neither sympathy nor replies to that announcement?


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I did actually. I just went back and read my old thread, and I got a few good replies saying I should buy Kidder. My last post stated that I would wait until the owners got back to me before making a decision. Obviously, I made the decision not to buy him. I don't understand what your problem is, and why you feel the need to call someone a liar when they just had to put their friend down?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

gothicangel69 said:


> I did actually. I just went back and read my old thread, and I got a few good replies saying I should buy Kidder. My last post stated that I would wait until the owners got back to me before making a decision. Obviously, I made the decision not to buy him. I don't understand what your problem is, and why you feel the need to call someone a liar when they just had to put their friend down?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think you necessarily HAD to put him down. Several people, including myself, said we would take him and try to care for him since we have the finances to do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That was here, on this forum. On the other forum you posted LAST year that you had him.....so.......?


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

:O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fits gonna hit the Shan...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I never posted that I had him. Why don't you send me the link so I can look at it myself? I shouldn't have to be defending myself. This is ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Do what I did and Google....you'll find it


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss:-(.Despite the people questioning your decision,it was your decision to make & not an easy one.... may Flash now RIP


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am not usually one to jump in and attack someone when they are going through a rough time.

However I sent you the contact to a rescue that would have taken him. You claimed no one would take him. I also have a friend who called a few different rescues in your area and they said they had room and no one had ever contacted them about a Standarbred named Flash.

He may have had issues, but they were ALL very easily managed with the right vet care. Right from the beginning of this whole thing you had signed his death warrant. Which seems truly unfair(if hes real) to a horse who had a chance and had many different people willing to step up and take him and give him all the care he needed as they had the time, money and heart to do so.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I just googled the user name, there are massive amount of posts on different forums about sick/dying animals. Cats, birds, toads, snakes and just on and on. 

It really is a great shame that so many people have invested so much time into this.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I think everyone will find this interesting
Help save Flash! by Brittany Mckee - GoFundMe


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Spotted said:


> I think everyone will find this interesting
> Help save Flash! by Brittany Mckee - GoFundMe


I am completely speechless... I HATE people preying on the kindness of others. Disgusting.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I've reported this conversation to the moderators here so they can be aware of what is going on. It is a terrible thing to scam people for money. 

I plan to alert all of the other forums too.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Exactly why I never sympathized with this person from about the time she said the vet wouldn't give her antibiotics.......


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

It did seem odd that the vet wouldn't give her antibiotics. I have never heard of a vet holding back anti biotics. Nor have I heard of vets refusing to do emergency xrays at a clinic. 

Also I know UPEI will work with a person to get the horse the care it needs. I have had to deal with them before. 

I hope those people get their money back. This could also be reported to the police.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> It did seem odd that the vet wouldn't give her antibiotics. I have never heard of a vet holding back anti biotics. Nor have I heard of vets refusing to do emergency xrays at a clinic.
> 
> Also I know UPEI will work with a person to get the horse the care it needs. I have had to deal with them before.
> 
> I hope those people get their money back. This could also be reported to the police.


Well I hope that was her real name posted on the fundraising site....if it wasn't how would she get the money deposited into her bank account...????


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats what I am thinking. She also has stuff under the name Daniele Delcane, but I suspect thats just another internet name.

I really hope someone she scammed calls the police.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am reporting it on all of the other forums, (am part way through) and just reported her fundraising page.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am speechless. I always thought this forum was full of wonderful people, but now I realize I was wrong. I in no way scammed people from their money. Some of the people who donated on that site were my best friend and farrier. Why would they help me if I was lying? My best friend has been at my side through this for the past 9 months. I think its disgusting what you guys are doing. I have not lied on anything pertaining to his treatment. Also, I never stated I couldn't find anyone to take him, but that I was not passing him on to someone when the chance of recovery was slim. None of your know what I have been through for the last year, because if you had been in my shoes, you probably would have made the same decision I did. This last issue wasn't something new. It was something that had been going on for a while. 
I know no one will believe anything I'm saying. I don't understand what I did to make everyone jump down my throat. I will say that I will not be back. 
And to the poster who said to report it, please feel free to, I have nothing to hide. The name on the page is my actual name. 
Thank you for the rudeness. Goodbye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This forum IS full of wonderful people, but it's not nice to lie about sick animals, tug on peoples' heart strings, and beg for money.

With all the animals you've supposedly had that have gotten sick and died, plus your own claimed illnesses, I'm surprised you haven't been called the Angel of Death.

You obviously have Munchausen's by Internet. That's the only reason I can come up with for all your outrageous claims over the years. Shame on you. 

I really was sympathetic to your supposed plight. Now I'm just sick to my stomach.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

First of all, you did put a horse down without a reason. That alone makes a lot of good people really mad, especially after trying so hard to help you and your horse out.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

gothicangel69 said:


> I am speechless. I always thought this forum was full of wonderful people, but now I realize I was wrong. I in no way scammed people from their money. Some of the people who donated on that site were my best friend and farrier. Why would they help me if I was lying? My best friend has been at my side through this for the past 9 months. I think its disgusting what you guys are doing. I have not lied on anything pertaining to his treatment. Also, I never stated I couldn't find anyone to take him, but that I was not passing him on to someone when the chance of recovery was slim. None of your know what I have been through for the last year, because if you had been in my shoes, you probably would have made the same decision I did. This last issue wasn't something new. It was something that had been going on for a while.
> I know no one will believe anything I'm saying. I don't understand what I did to make everyone jump down my throat. I will say that I will not be back.
> And to the poster who said to report it, please feel free to, I have nothing to hide. The name on the page is my actual name.
> Thank you for the rudeness. Goodbye.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does anyone else hear the violins playing????? No we won't believe what you are saying......Speed Racer summed you up pretty well.....Munchausen by Internet......hopefully you made up all those other stories about all those sick and dying animals......


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I and many of us here DO know what it's like to lose a beloved animal. I lost my heart horse 5 years ago. The pain was unbearable, and to have someone lie about something like that is _completely_ inexcusable. 

There are simply no words to convey my complete disgust and sadness at someone who would do this.

Please, do yourself a favor and get some professional mental help. It's pretty obvious you need it.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*stamps chump on forehead*

New forum name for me please, BBBChump.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BBBCrone said:


> *stamps chump on forehead*
> 
> New forum name for me please, BBBChump.



You and me both, BBB. I'm usually pretty good about sussing out charlatans.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am stunned


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I applaud those who were able to sniff things out, even I didn't buy it until the evidence was posted. To put things in a lighter humor; You guys would make some pretty good detectives, haha. Remind me to never try to lie to y'all


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

* He loaded up into the trailer with no issues. We should be there in an hour. He got an extra meal of grain right before leaving, and tons of apples and carrots.* My friend and her boyfriend have come along so I don't have to drive. I'm actually quite glad to have them here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

I thought he was sick and couldn't chew!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Nauseating


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

wow...if this really is true im stunned...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Yea... and in one forum she works at a vet clinic, another a pet store, and another an office job.

Also she claims to have a kid... on one pregnancy forum she miscarried and another she went into premature labour and then another one she started leaking breast milk and didn't understand why at 37wks pregnant.. 

She has so far(I am only on page 3 of google) had 6 different breeds of fish die, 3 different types of birds, a bunch of rats, 4 kittens, a newt, a snake and some other lizard die... thats just to start...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I didn't mean to cause such a huge avalanche......I was just soooooo mad about that poor horse.
If deathangel.....scuseme, gothicangel had some guts, she'd come and admit it was all just a scam.......


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Agreed... and while she is at it. Please explain the death count on cats and kittens. Because you have had 3 litters that I have counted so far die. You have had multiple cats drop dead, become paralyzed, hind legs stop working and I can't even count how many other things go wrong.

I don't know about others, but I can be forgiving if the person admits the truth and apologizes. 

I seriously hope though that the death count on animals is not as high as it seems from what I read in the first 10 pages of a google search...


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I'm not holding my breath on that one 

But here's where I am confused ... was there a horse at all? Or was that pictures of someone elses horse or whatever. Or is that her horse that just wasn't sick?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I honestly hope it is all nit true and she only tried to get attention and sympathy.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I didn't mean to cause such a huge avalanche......I was just soooooo mad about that poor horse.
> If deathangel.....scuseme, gothicangel had some guts, she'd come and admit it was all just a scam.......


Don't feel bad.....a lot of us were onto her waaaay back but were to timid to say anything because everyone was so sympathetic with her.....yeah who knows about the horse, I guess it was more of a job to get rid of an unwanted horse than it was a fish, kitten or lizard.......I guess the horse became an inconvenience.....

Nothing more inconvenient than getting caught in a lie though is there???

And I know for sure NBEventer contacted her twice about a rescue.....and she got no response.....


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What deserthorsewoman said... I pray there was no horse. I really do...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Good question, BBB.....I think the only horse that really existed is the one she is or was looking for for 6 years...photos of her then and now show similarity.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> Well I'm not holding my breath on that one
> 
> But here's where I am confused ... was there a horse at all? Or was that pictures of someone elses horse or whatever. Or is that her horse that just wasn't sick?


Yeah I've been wondering that too.....hopefully she was just living in a fantasy world....it's hard to pin people like that down....they lie so much they start believing their own lies.....


----------

